# What famous person would you say you looked like (with pics)



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will start......

As you all know Im super good looking, This is not just my opinion, Its a FACT, and yes at times its a curse...But I can live with it...

However in my slightly younger days I have been likened to Richard Gere, now he has never had any prob smashing PASTY (or ar5e depending on what stories you believe)..

Pic below are proof

Altho myself im almost certain I am the spitting image of Brad Pitt and George Clooney combined (only with best bits from both of course) :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was told a Fat Alan Shearer when l did the doors !

Obviuosly l dropped the tw*t for saying it !


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh dear oh dear....

Fortunately, I look like nobody other than me. God broke this mould, thank fck :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I will start......
> 
> As you all know Im super good looking, This is not just my opinion, Its a FACT, and yes at times its a curse...But I can live with it...
> 
> ...


Which one's Rich


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I was told a Fat Alan Shearer when l did the doors !
> 
> Obviuosly l dropped the tw*t for saying it !


LMFAO:lol: :lol:

reps when power back mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> Which one's Rich


Freaky isnt it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Oh dear oh dear....
> 
> Fortunately, I look like nobody other than me. God broke this mould, thank fck :lol:


No No, dont put yourself down mate (thats my job) I have someone in mind when think of his\her name


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:

Reps to the person who finds a good match.

P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

This could branch out into: what celebs look like porn stars

I know of a few lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I can see a resemblance actually... 

I have been likened to:

Morticia Adams [i dont..]



Liza Minnelli [i do, a bit..]



Liv Tyler [which would be nice...]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

S-A-L said:


> I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:
> 
> Reps to the person who finds a good match.
> 
> P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check


Ralf little form Royal family mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

S-A-L looks like the boy out of the Karate Kid!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:
> 
> Reps to the person who finds a good match.
> 
> P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check


Here you go:



Right - where's my reps lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> S-A-L looks like the boy out of the Karate Kid!


Ralph Macchio !


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No No, dont put yourself down mate (thats my job) I have someone in mind when think of his\her name


I thought your job was to abuse me?? And "her" name????

Actually about 12-15 years ago (when I was skinny-fat and had no beard) some drunkard in a chip shop in Forthill Street said that I looked like Ray Close, an Irish boxer. Fck off did I. Lucky I was also pished so I didn't smack him one.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ralf little form Royal family mate:lol: :lol:


cheeky bugger :lol: :lol:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> S-A-L looks like the boy out of the Karate Kid!


There is something there....probably the skills :cool2:

Is that you in your avatar?



Nitrolen said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Right - where's my reps lol


:laugh: :cursing: maybe a little but not with whatever hes doing with his mouth :no:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ralph Macchio !
> 
> View attachment 27263


Yep that's the one! Used to have the most mahoosive crush on that guy when I was young


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

aint a clue who i look like.....alf garnet or someone old and bald:confused1:....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27264&stc=1&d=1245612603


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yep that's the one! Used to have the most mahoosive crush on that guy when I was young


weirdo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> aint a clue who i look like.....alf garnet or someone old and bald:confused1:....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27264&stc=1&d=1245612603


you actually look a bit like PEA HEAD from here:lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> weirdo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Normal is overrated :001_tt2:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> weirdo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


absolutely nothing wrong with it :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Normal is overrated :001_tt2:


How would you know:confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> aint a clue who i look like.....alf garnet or someone old and bald:confused1:....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27264&stc=1&d=1245612603


Fabien Bartez mate !

:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Fabien Bartez mate !
> 
> :thumb:


 :ban: :ban:

thats it im getting a wig:cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Fabien Bartez mate !
> 
> :thumb:


jaap stam was mentioned a few times when he was at united


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been told I look like a few famous people: Elizabeth Hurley, Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox....I don't think I look like any! I fkn wish I did though and I'm sure RS2007 wish I did too! Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> aint a clue who i look like.....alf garnet or someone old and bald:confused1:....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27264&stc=1&d=1245612603


Dude you look like shaun edwards!! no offence!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

scout said:


> Dude you look like shaun edwards!! no offence!!


none taken:laugh::laugh:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

me on my stag weekend but ive got no idea who i look like.

been told i look like Patrick Keilty but that was before i got fat!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/solidcecil-albums-some-pics-picture2970-me-looking-very-happy-indeed.html

this is me^^^????

who you think? be nice!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

scout said:


> me on my stag weekend but ive got no idea who i look like.
> 
> been told i look like Patrick Keilty but that was before i got fat!!
> 
> View attachment 27269


you look like shane mcgowen (think thats his name) lead singer of the pogues:lol: :lol: .........no offence:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

chilisi said:


> the lead singer from the pogues...?


beat me too it:lol: :lol:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

nice one cheers!!!!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Im definately ugly like, il admit!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

scout said:


> nice one cheers!!!!


OOOORRRRRR Martin Clunes!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RedKola said:


> OOOORRRRRR Martin Clunes!


pmsl! spot on!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

TBH I'd rather snog Martin Clunes than Shane McGowen anyway!!! PMSL :lol:

So it's not REALLY below the belt! :lol:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Jesus christ, i'd say il look for a better picture but im not sure it will improve things!!!!


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

jw you look like matt goss from bros xx


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

chilisi said:


> you have sick taste in men :lol:


I meant, of course, if they were the last two men in the world! PMSL :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont thing anyone is ugly enough to look like me :confused1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nobody said:


> i dont thing anyone is ugly enough to look like me :confused1:


yeh your right..... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/solidcecil-albums-some-pics-picture2970-me-looking-very-happy-indeed.html
> 
> this is me^^^????
> 
> who you think? be nice!


anyone? i want to know now! :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> yeh your right..... :whistling:


cheeky b4st4rd lol :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

bit like Brad Pitt me


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

nobody said:


> i dont thing anyone is ugly enough to look like me :confused1:


Oh, I know this one....."The Proclaimers"!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nobody said:


> cheeky b4st4rd lol :tongue:


haha i repped you so all is forgiven!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> anyone? i want to know now! :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27274&stc=1&d=1245618915

 :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RJ68 said:


> :whistling: :whistling:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27274&stc=1&d=1245618915
> 
> :thumbup1:


o cheers!

maybe i didnt want to know! :cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> o cheers!
> 
> maybe i didnt want to know! :cursing:


:laugh::laugh:...... :thumbup1:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok then what about this and please be nice!! This was taken when i was about 20!

I cant go to bed looking like martin clunes or uggers from the Pogues, i just wont sleep!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

scout said:


> Ok then what about this and please be nice!! This was taken when i was about 20!
> 
> I cant go to bed looking like martin clunes or uggers from the Pogues, i just wont sleep!!
> 
> View attachment 27275












I think I woulda stuck to Martin Clunes if I were you! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I think I woulda stuck to Martin Clunes if I were you! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao the resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

who do i get then? come on someone...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I think I woulda stuck to Martin Clunes if I were you! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i was writing the exact same post:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Even have the eyebrows.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Over the years I have told I look Like Gazza, Brian Adams, Nick Fvcking Kershaw, James Cagney so fvck knows

Here's an old pic on my profile page....probably the gazza phase

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/uriel-albums-me-when-i-started-training-properly-about-12-1-2-stone-picture2388-jp11.html


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Fack me, i new i was ugly but thats bad, well cheers guys, use ave made my day!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

scout said:


> Fack me, i new i was ugly but thats bad, well cheers guys, use ave made my day!!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> who do i get then? come on someone...


I'm stuck on you TBH..... :confused1: I really don't know...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Over the years I have told I look Like Gazza, Brian Adams, Nick Fvcking Kershaw, James Cagney so fvck knows
> 
> Here's an old pic on my profile page....probably the gazza phase
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/uriel-albums-me-when-i-started-training-properly-about-12-1-2-stone-picture2388-jp11.html


its either nick rhodes(duran duran} :whistling: ....or mr c out of the shamen ...  :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27282&stc=1&d=1245620445


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

scout said:


> Fack me, i new i was ugly but thats bad, well cheers guys, use ave made my day!!


No bother mate, we're all among friends here!  :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no idea who i look like but .. lmfao at redcolas sloth post fpmsl :thumbup1: Reps and ill have a think who i could possibly look like


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I'm stuck on you TBH..... :confused1: I really don't know...


haha the pics you've posted of people im quite happy with that :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

S-A-L said:


> I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:
> 
> Reps to the person who finds a good match.
> 
> P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check


Ralf Little:thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok guys RS2007 wants to know who HE looks like:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> its either nick rhodes(duran duran} :whistling: ....or mr c out of the shamen ...  :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27282&stc=1&d=1245620445


You are not fvcking on! 

Iøm not home or I'd put a recent one up


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Ok guys RS2007 wants to know who HE looks like:


I draw my inspiration from the legendary phil cool!!! (avatar)


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

thats me apparently Edward norton lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I love this thread....Reps for JW007!  Not that my reps actually count as I'm just a bottom of the barrel sh!tty bronze member! PMSL :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Ok guys RS2007 wants to know who HE looks like:


Fck knows...

Bu that nose looks like its been put to good use:whistling: :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rs2007. If your lat flare looked like your nostril flare it would be "Lights out" over the planet


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> thats me apparently Edward norton lol


You are def Ed lol, thought that first time I saw you :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Fck knows...
> 
> Bu that nose looks like its been put to good use:whistling: :beer:


Exactly what I thought....... :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lol only thing been up my nose is my index finger. Have you seen the size of my hands :lol: And I do go deep :thumbup1:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Ok guys RS2007 wants to know who HE looks like:


i think top one...........Rick Mayall


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Ok guys RS2007 wants to know who HE looks like:


rick from the young ones

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27284&stc=1&d=1245621535


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:



RS2007 said:


> Lol only thing been up my nose is my index finger. Have you seen the size of my hands :lol: And I do go deep :thumbup1:


Deep? Fvcking Elbow deep by the looks of it:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Lol only thing been up my nose is my index finger. Have you seen the size of my hands :lol: And I do go deep :thumbup1:


Ooooooohhh yes, very big hands...equals VERY big fingers! :lol: PMSL :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Ooooooohhh yes, very big hands...equals VERY big fingers! :lol: PMSL :lol:


Fingered by an elephant? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Easy.....shave ya head...GI Jane or some mad irish burd.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fingered by an elephant? :lol:


out of reps

You crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Fingered by an elephant? :lol:


PMSL :lol:

I wouldn't say QUITE that big, or I'd have a fanny like a wizards sleeve! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Easy.....shave ya head...GI Jane or some mad irish burd.












Queen Elizabeth :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> I'd have a fanny like a wizards sleeve! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Majic:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Oh, I know this one....."The Proclaimers"!


you bet me too it!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't say QUITE that big, or I'd have a fanny like a wizards sleeve! :lol: :lol: :lol:


saying nowt :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

nobody said:


> Queen Elizabeth :thumb:


Hahahahaha!!!!  Pass the wig!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> saying nowt :whistling:


Ripped out fireplace mate?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Ripped out fireplace mate?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Hahahaha I had a c-section not natural birth so my fandango is still nice n neat and tidy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Hahahaha I had a c-section not natural birth so my fandango is still nice n neat and tidy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


But Roomy naturally:lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> you bet me too it!! :lol: :thumb:


could be worse, could have said ....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ripped out fireplace mate?


lol nah only joking, its still as tight as a mans anoose Uriel, its just I suffer from severe micropenis.

Why do you think god gave me the big fingers??? :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> But Roomy naturally:lol:


Ok you win, I have a chuff like a welly boot! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL at this thread


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> But Roomy naturally:lol:


My sides mate, ow my sides:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> lol nah only joking, its still as tight as a mans anoose Uriel, its just I suffer from severe micropenis.


Rs, some of the lads on hereøs "anooses" are like the equator mate:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Rs, some of the lads on hereøs "anooses" are like the equator mate:lol:


Yeah, I was thinking the same....so not really a compliment on my behalf! Hahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Be kind now folks


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Be kind now folks


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I was told I look like James Blunt...hes 3 foot tall im 6 foot! I even had this black guy come up to me in the street and shout James Blunt in my face...so I shouted Mark Morrisson back at him!...is this racist???


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


>


phew...i can live with that


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Be kind now folks


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...sorry mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27287&stc=1&d=1245623387

:tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pelayo said:


> Be kind now folks


dad??

:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...sorry mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27287&stc=1&d=1245623387
> 
> :tongue: :thumbup1:


how do u know ive got a black t-shirt like him:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> dad??
> 
> :tongue:


well u know what they say son....ur lookin at the future:lol: :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pelayo said:


> well u know what they say son....ur lookin at the future:lol: :tongue:


bloody hope not :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...sorry mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27287&stc=1&d=1245623387
> 
> :tongue: :thumbup1:


ps...anymore of ur lip and I'll be gettin my Alishias out:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> bloody hope not :whistling:


 :2guns:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

This is tough! I barely look like myself in any two pics let alone anyone else!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

TBH - I think I look more like her! :lol:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

RedKola said:


> TBH - I think I look more like her! :lol:


Nah LA, Your hairs a bit more wavy than hers..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> TBH - I think I look more like her! :lol:


Nah RedKola you're fit as fcuk!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nah RedKola you're fit as fcuk!


Jordans not taking her divorce too well:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> This is tough! I barely look like myself in any two pics let alone anyone else!


DC LEE?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Jordans not taking her divorce too well:lol: :lol:


pmsl :lol:

Jordan is stunning!  Well, at least until she started messing around with her face! :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I actually had a dram about Jordan yesterday, I dreamt we were txting each other...I woke up and the wife said "no hunni, you're not seeing Jordan"...

I had to double check my phone before i believed her....

On another note, I always grass myself up in my sleep....anyone else do this???

My ex used to question me in the middle of the night as to where I'd been and what I'd been doing (or who I'd been doing  ) I even woke once to find her punching fcuk out me.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> pmsl :lol:
> 
> Jordan is stunning!  Well, at least until she started messing around with her face! :lol:


*....shes better Blonde:thumb:*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I actually had a dram about Jordan yesterday, I dreamt we were txting each other...I woke up and the wife said "no hunni, you're not seeing Jordan"...
> 
> I had to double check my phone before i believed her....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I actually had a dram about Jordan yesterday, I dreamt we were txting each other...I woke up and the wife said "no hunni, you're not seeing Jordan"...
> 
> I had to double check my phone before i believed her....
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! :lol: well at least you were honest - in a round about way! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *....shes better Blonde:thumb:*


Nah man, she suits the dark better!  She looks more classy...but I bet that's not the look your looking for! PMSL :lol:


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Some kids outside blockbustes said I looked like cyrus the virus out of Con Air !


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

OMFG! :lol: You soooooo do! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

silver-nitrate said:


> Some kids outside blockbustes said I looked like cyrus the virus out of Con Air !


Lmfao! you do! :lol:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *


kinda but im still thinking the singer DC LEE.....will try and find a pic


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> kinda but im still thinking the singer DC LEE.....will try and find a pic


OK thanks - and there I go thinking I was one of a kind!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Who do i look like? I dont really think i look like anyone famous tbh. Some people used to say i look a bit like chris klein who is in american pie, the la cross player.

Lean pic on top at 17 stone 2 (haha prefer the lean me).

Bulking up pic on right at 19 stone. As you can see i look a lot better when lean! I lose my dimples lol.

Not getting any pix of me at 22 stone haha, jubba!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Britbb, you look a little like that footballer who plays for west spam...matthew upson http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/10/13/article-0-02183F24000005DC-90_468x410.jpg


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Me, I change allot though, I have short hair in this photo BUT right now my hair is really long, my fringe comes down to the tip of my nose. 

I have been told I look like Jim Carrey and John Cusack. I don't think I look like either, will find a photo with long hair...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> Me, I change allot though, I have short hair in this photo BUT right now my hair is really long, my fringe comes down to the tip of my nose.
> 
> I have been told I look like Jim Carrey and John Cusack. I don't think I look like either, will find a photo with long hair...


Hmmmm sounds like phil oakey ( am I showing my age here now)


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

FMJ in the words of rs2007 i shoot straight from the hip etc etc

id take them pics down mate not doing yourself any favours


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Lol, don't even know who he is, I did google image him though. - I'm **** at celebrities, I hardly know any names!
> 
> Another 2, me with short hair and with long hair (I've been told (other than the length of my hair) that I look like a different person from one photo to the next) lol.


Mate, get rid of the one where you are resting on your sleeve, its super camp, second pic is better.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Mate, get rid of the one where you are resting on your sleeve, its super camp, second pic is better.


Lmao, done, but you have no feckin idea how comfy that huddy is! It's my Lee Evans one! Only put 'em up to show I look different from photo to photo, the long hair one is about 2 years old I think, huddy one last year sometime and the one still above about 4/5 month ago.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah but you had your hand to your mouth dude like a girl! no excuse


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Right this is me relaxing on holiday - be gentle.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When I was a squaddie I was told by some croatian that I reminded him of someone on telly, [email protected] steed of the Avengers,

cheeky [email protected] I should have shot him.

I've had frank skinner, and Andy Bell out of Erasure (don't go there)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I was told I look like James Blunt...hes 3 foot tall im 6 foot! I even had this black guy come up to me in the street and shout James Blunt in my face...so I shouted Mark Morrisson back at him!...is this racist???


hmmm, y'know james blunt is rhyming slang don't you.... maybe he was just being rude :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

do me next!

hideous i know.....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Me, I change allot though, I have short hair in this photo BUT right now my hair is really long, my fringe comes down to the tip of my nose.
> 
> I have been told I look like Jim Carrey and John Cusack. I don't think I look like either, will find a photo with long hair...


dexter fletcher!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

and FMJ change that 'missing her...' message for god's sake!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> and FMJ change that 'missing her...' message for god's sake!!!!


X2..I noticed that...


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> do me next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Back in my Teen years with my curtain hair I was told I looked like Ben from A1. but what chubby faced curtain hair gezza didnt?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SwedeBKK said:


>


 :bounce:

please say you mean the one on the left......


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> :bounce:
> 
> please say you mean the one on the left......


I thought that was obvious:thumb:.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ha! in that case, reps


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ive got a good one :laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Have a stab at me, this is me sh!tty gay pose :laugh:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> Ive got a good one :laugh:


You are a brave, brave man :whistling: .


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

LOL all fun and games mate anyway Rocksteady is the fcukin man! beast!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hamsternuts said:


> do me next!
> 
> hideous i know.....


eminem:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> S-A-L looks like the boy out of the Karate Kid!


Freaky! I thought the same thing.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im lucky to be my own individual! No-one looks like me nor do I look like them.. Apart from people telling me that I look like my brother-in-law.. Although we are not famous&#8230; yet


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> Freaky! I thought the same thing.


Great minds!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> Im lucky to be my own individual! No-one looks like me nor do I look like them.. Apart from people telling me that I look like my brother-in-law.. Although we are not famous&#8230; yet


get a pic up then goose and we shal see.

becaue in your avy you look like 'the flash' :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Whos the flash!? lol.. well theres a pic on my profile.. I prob look tad older now though as I was 19 there and im 21 now lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

who do i look like?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Carbwhore - Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Carbwhore - Jake Gyllenhaal


LOL thats a new one! someone said i look like some bloke off shameless (very vague & i hope to god they didnt mean Frank :whistling: ) also been told i look like Ian Harte the ROI footballer.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

CarbWhore said:


> who do i look like?


Not famous, but you look a lot like a slightly older version of my mates at school...spooky!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> Have a stab at me, this is me sh!tty gay pose :laugh:










Arnold Vosloo aka The Mummy


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> Ive got a good one :laugh:


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: tut tut tut....... no thats not very nice is it............sooooooo what are you saying that I married a pig with muscles and a ring through its nose................

only joking......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

he thought it was funny, I think hes more of a de niro myself, but he dosnt see it....


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Bear Grylls, i wish!

couple years old btw


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

nobody said:


> i dont thing anyone is ugly enough to look like me :confused1:












Slight resemblance?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a "thing" for Bear Grylls!  :devil2: :wub:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I have a "thing" for Bear Grylls!  :devil2: :wub:


lol the whole slug eating thing really dosnt do it for me........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> lol the whole slug eating thing really dosnt do it for me........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah and the pee drinking - and whatever else floats his boat, but if I were to take those out of the equation then: OOOOHHHHH YEEEEEAAAH BABY! :lol: :devil2:


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Been told I look like Bianca Gascoigne. Didn't know who the hell she was at first and had to Google her. Then I found out she was some z-list on celebrity love island or some sh1t like that.

Nice one lol.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Belinda.......

Why hello.. :devil2:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Goose said:


> Belinda.......
> 
> Why hello.. :devil2:


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

suck up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:
> 
> Reps to the person who finds a good match.
> 
> P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check




You're Kash from Shamless.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> suck up :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah... and.. :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Goose said:


> Belinda.......
> 
> Why hello.. :devil2:


Lol down boy.... :wink:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Belinda said:


> Lol down boy.... :wink:


Breath slowly....

Ok im fine now


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

People say I look like Milhouse on steriods.....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> People say I look like Milhouse on steriods.....
> 
> View attachment 27338


Yeah !!


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

scout said:


> me on my stag weekend but ive got no idea who i look like.
> 
> been told i look like Patrick Keilty but that was before i got fat!!
> 
> View attachment 27269


Spud off trainspotting


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Belinda said:


> Been told I look like Bianca Gascoigne. Didn't know who the hell she was at first and had to Google her. Then I found out she was some z-list on celebrity love island or some sh1t like that.
> 
> Nice one lol.


 I get told i look like her all the time aswell i dont see it cept from the hair. I also get Ex miss scotland Nieve jennings


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

stephy said:


> I get told i look like her all the time aswell i dont see it cept from the hair. I also get Ex miss scotland Nieve jennings


Steph,

Hello to you 2...

:tt2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I have a "thing" for JW007!  :devil2: :wub:


aww shucks


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

jw007 said:


> aww shucks - Personally I like Goose :beer:


Bless you mate.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I havent got any pics of me atm but alot of people say i look like the wrestler John Cena and also Jason Bourne.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: tut tut tut....... no thats not very nice is it............sooooooo what are you saying that I married a pig with muscles and a ring through its nose................
> 
> only joking......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> he thought it was funny, I think hes more of a de niro myself, but he dosnt see it....


*Clairy H.....Britney* :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> Ive got a good one :laugh:


there's a big fat rep coming your way! :laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ths horse appeared in the film seabuscuit....so should be classed as a celebrity :whistling:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

clairey.h said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: tut tut tut....... no thats not very nice is it............sooooooo what are you saying that I married a pig with muscles and a ring through its nose................
> 
> only joking......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> he thought it was funny, I think hes more of a de niro myself, but he dosnt see it....


Phew :tongue: i was expecting :death: lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't look like anyone, nobody else is perfect. :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pelayo said:


> *Clairy H.....Britney* :thumb: :bounce:


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....

maybe in the shaved head era......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....
> 
> maybe in the shaved head era......


( TELL HER..she will get it:lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I've been told Jennifer Saunders (even more so when my hair was long dark and curly and I looked like Edina lol!! :lol: )


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

[


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Just remembered who Red Kola reminds me of.....Liz Hurley.....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Just remembered who Red Kola reminds me of.....Liz Hurley.....


LOL :lol: A few folk has said that to me!  Wish I had her body mind you!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Errrr....thanks?????

*gets paper bag*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah......that's what Ramsay said...... :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Robsta said:


> yeah......that's what Ramsay said...... :lol:


Pr!ck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

lol its a take the mickey thread surely....don't take it to heart :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> lol its a take the mickey thread surely....don't take it to heart :thumb:


Aye..suppose it's better than being likened to Eddie Edwards, as I was at school :cursing:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Clairey H reminds me of Amanda Holden


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Clairey H reminds me of Amanda Holden


was it you who said that, jem sent me a message on one of my photos saying that I looked nothing like her but didnt tell me who said it.........

uummmmmm not to sure about that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:rob thinks it good though, but he would


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hey claire, tell us, does rob wear winnie the pooh pyjamas? i reckon he does.....


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> hey claire, tell us, does rob wear winnie the pooh pyjamas? i reckon he does.....


pmsl.........youll never know :wink: :wink:

do you think they would make them in his size????


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

im going to say either the skin heads out of "this is england" or edward norton from american history x HAHA


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> im going to say either the skin heads out of "this is england" or edward norton from american history x HAHA


You have sexual lips.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> You have sexual lips.


thanks mate reps LOL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

WRT said:


> You have sexual lips.





BigBiff said:


> thanks mate reps LOL


get a room ffs you too:rolleyes:  .........


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> get a room ffs you too:rolleyes:  .........


i knew id meet some1 over the internet eventually!!!! :lol:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I can pass for Arnie as the Terminator with shades on.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> I can pass for Arnie as the Terminator with shades on.


id give you reps if you drove a chopper and had a leather jacket also


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> i knew id meet some1 over the internet eventually!!!! :lol:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i knew id meet some1 over the internet eventually!!!! :lol:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I've booked us a travel lodge for tomorrow night babe. xx


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> id give you reps if you drove a chopper and had a leather jacket also


Funny you should mention that mate.

I've got an old ex-army Apache I use at the weekends lol.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

WRT said:


> I've booked us a travel lodge for tomorrow night babe. xx


erm....adult lounge with this please....  ......


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Funny you should mention that mate.
> 
> I've got an old ex-army Apache I use at the weekends lol.


AHHA fair one, reps! :beer:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> I've booked us a travel lodge for tomorrow night babe. xx


Dirty bitch i love it :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigbiff i wouldnt, tom is know for his wee willy winky!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> bigbiff i wouldnt, tom is know for his wee willy winky!


its not the size of the nail mate its the hammer you knock it in with! :laugh:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

have a pop at these i change my appearance a lot so heard a few names


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Is that King Leonidas?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

BigBiff said:


>












or


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jsb said:


> have a pop at these i change my appearance a lot so heard a few names


in the top one you look like that dude from 300 lol!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Jsb said:


> have a pop at these i change my appearance a lot so heard a few names


the top one....

oliver reed on the wogan show (the older ones will know)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> hey claire, tell us, does rob wear winnie the pooh pyjamas? i reckon he does.....


No mate, strictly naked to bed....ask your mum.... :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

trickymicky69 said:


> the top one....
> 
> oliver reed on the wogan show (the older ones will know)


prefer king leonidas.

i know who oliver reed is but never saw him on the wogan show


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ollie on wogan....absolute classic..... :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> No mate, strictly naked to bed....ask your mum.... :lol:


i'll give her a call later... don't want to be rude and do it now while your mum (and the harlem globetrotters) are here....

:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I have no idea, dont think i look like anyone tbh, any ideas ?????


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jsb said:


> have a pop at these i change my appearance a lot so heard a few names


the top pic minus the beard:whistling: :whistling: .....  :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27362&stc=1&d=1245700947

marty feldman:lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> ths horse appeared in the film seabuscuit....so should be classed as a celebrity :whistling:


Jee thanx buddy, yep can defo see the resemblance there:rolleyes:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> I have no idea, dont think i look like anyone tbh, any ideas ?????


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Few years back when i was mega thin people used to say i looked like Donna Air all the time (but a 6ft version:lol, but i dont think i look like anyone really.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

colin murray apparently,, and the guy from The Jacket


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> colin murray apparently,, and the guy from The Jacket


Yep


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dunno about this one but its been said more than once now pmsl.....

(I do have the boots though...... :tongue: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont think I look like anyone.... get told denise van outen a lot but i dont see it even remotely lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> I have no idea, dont think i look like anyone tbh, any ideas ?????


Your nose always reminds me of Miss Piggy on the Muppets....in a nice way


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Your nose always reminds me of Miss Piggy on the Muppets....in a nice way


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Your nose always reminds me of Miss Piggy on the Muppets....in a nice way


if I didn't know you love me I might be offended pmsl.... 

my nose isn't turned up though pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> if I didn't know you love me I might be offended pmsl....
> 
> my nose isn't turned up though pmsl


I quoted Miss BC you twonker:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I quoted Miss BC you twonker:confused1:


Oops.... hahahah! 

Hey... its late, I am tired and blonde and you posted right after me...

what can I say?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oops.... hahahah!
> 
> Hey... its late, I am tired and blonde and you posted right after me...
> 
> what can I say?


Oh, it doesn't matter ickle cutsie nosey wosey


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Feeling sick noo then eh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Oh, it doesn't matter ickle cutsie nosey wosey


hehe ta :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Feeling sick noo then eh?


nah... too full of painkillers to feel anything

Mmmm tramadol.....


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> aint a clue who i look like.....alf garnet or someone old and bald:confused1:....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27264&stc=1&d=1245612603


:laugh: phil ryan anyone?

the uk,s largest steroid scammer :tongue:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/45593-terrence-j-cook.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

the hunter said:


> :laugh: phil ryan anyone?
> 
> the uk,s largest steroid scammer :tongue:


PMSL thats not someone you'd want to be looking like


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I have heard, on more than one occasion, people saying that I look like Adam Sandler. I dont think I look like him...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont know who i look like, any idea's


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

people say i look like this fella


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Everyone thinks I look like Brad Pitt with John Holmes body. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> I dont know who i look like, any idea's


I am thiking maybe WWE wrestler Chris Jericho?? If you spiked the hair like him


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ZEUS said:


> I am thiking maybe WWE wrestler Chris Jericho?? If you spiked the hair like him
> 
> View attachment 27376
> 
> ...


cheers Zeus, this pics is about 18months old like but the only decent one im not pulling a funny face on


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> I dont know who i look like, any idea's


I hate be the bearer of bad news mate but you look a bit like me


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I hate be the bearer of bad news mate but you look a bit like me


thats not bad news mate, are you a handsome guy too lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> thats not bad news mate, are you a handsome guy too lol


Of course mate, chicks knickers don't just empty by themselves:thumbup1:

Honest, you could be my bro. I'm away from home, can't get a pic up:cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Of course mate, chicks knickers don't just empty by themselves:thumbup1:
> 
> Honest, you could be my bro. I'm away from home, can't get a pic up:cool2:


found one a couple of years old


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Of course mate, chicks knickers don't just empty by themselves:thumbup1:
> 
> Honest, you could be my bro. I'm away from home, can't get a pic up:cool2:


young bro of course lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> found one a couple of years old


yeah i agree like just a bit tho


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> young bro of course lol


hahaa!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> yeah i agree like just a bit tho


well yeah FFS I didn't think you were that fvcking good looking:lol:


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

get a room lads......................lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the hunter said:


> get a room lads......................lol


Hey I already make sweet sweet love to myself all day

(Yes I'm a [email protected] ok?)


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hey I already make sweet sweet love to myself all day
> 
> (Yes I'm a [email protected] ok?)


:laugh: :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

the hunter said:


> people say i look like this fella


We kind of need a photo of your face, to compare mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Uriel said:


> Hey I already make sweet sweet love to myself all day
> 
> (Yes I'm a [email protected] ok?)


So how many nuts was that?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> We kind of need a photo of your face, to compare mate


Stop cluttering up the issues with the facts Zeus.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> We kind of need a photo of your face, to compare mate


no posting of my face on forums mate,never know whos watching


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> We kind of need a photo of your face, to compare mate


picky picky


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

the hunter said:


> no posting of my face on forums mate,never know whos watching


Aint nobody here but us chickens


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aint nobody here but us chickens


Cluck cluck cluck. Damn, look at my pecker.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Cluck cluck cluck. Damn, look at my pecker.


Over here that jst means you have a big nose


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well yeah FFS I didn't think you were that fvcking good looking:lol:


awwww i thought you thought i was better looking


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Over here that jst means you have a big nose


Oooopsie, my bad. Zara, you just have such a way with words...lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

the hunter said:


> :laugh: phil ryan anyone?
> 
> the uk,s largest steroid scammer :tongue:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/45593-terrence-j-cook.html


no no no guys you got it wrong....my names terence......terence j cook:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, Slamdog has commented before that if my beard was a bit thinner, we'd look like brothers....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> I'm on a self-discovery trip but I need your help! :tongue:
> 
> Reps to the person who finds a good match.
> 
> P.S - I know im a handsome fecker but please, keep yourselves in check


reminds me of that kid from wonder years


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I will start......
> 
> As you all know Im super good looking, This is not just my opinion, Its a FACT, and yes at times its a curse...But I can live with it...
> 
> ...


Joe...I am disappointed in you. There is only one famous person you look like....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Me, I change allot though, I have short hair in this photo BUT right now my hair is really long, my fringe comes down to the tip of my nose.
> 
> I have been told I look like Jim Carrey and John Cusack. I don't think I look like either, will find a photo with long hair...


in that pic your ryan philipe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Your nose always reminds me of Miss Piggy on the Muppets....in a nice way


WTF hahahahaha explain?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> WTF hahahahaha explain?


Damn theres one for the w*nk bank!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, thats pretty accurate Uriel


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Damn theres one for the w*nk bank!!


fair one, glad she 'floats your boat' WRT

:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> fair one, glad she 'floats your boat' WRT
> 
> :thumb:


Well i'd never take her away from Kermit, poor sod....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

MissBC said:


> fair one, glad she 'floats your boat' WRT
> 
> :thumb:


I have nailed worse

its amazing what beer can do to a man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

borostu82 said:


> I have nailed worse
> 
> its amazing what beer can do to a man


amen to that brother!

:beer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> I have nailed worse
> 
> its amazing what beer can do to a man





solidcecil said:


> amen to that brother!
> 
> :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

nobody said:


> i dont thing anyone is ugly enough to look like me :confused1:


Jeffrey Dahmer!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

miss piggy would so get it


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> miss piggy would so get it


furry muffs you thing huh :whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> furry muffs you thing huh :whistling:


not normally, but she's muppet milf of the highest order


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> not normally, but *she's muppet milf* of the highest order


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

A HAMSTER AND a Pig getting it on....pics!!!

FPMSL


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well she did it with a frog!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> well she did it with a frog!!!


"HAMIG" Sex:laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

The milky bar kid is strong and tough and only the best is good enough!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

milkybars are on me !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> WTF hahahahaha explain?


Oh don't play hard to get.... those nostrils are immense!

Have you never wondered why your mates struggle to find truffles?

Have you seen RS2007's nostril flare on this thread? Don't you pair get in the same auditorium, everyone else will asphyxiate - they can't compete with those bad boys:laugh::laugh:

Only yanking yer pipe:tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Oh don't play hard to get.... those nostrils are immense!
> 
> Have you never wondered why your mates struggle to find truffles?
> 
> ...


very random you are...... my nostrils are tiny actually, DB always gives me **** cause they are so small!! `Its just cause my nose is slightly more turned up makes them apprear bigger obviously!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Me


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> Yep


which one??


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

i am the one on the right.......do your worst..

regards Col


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

driving iron 2 said:


> i am the one on the right.......do your worst..
> 
> regards Col


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

SwedeBKK said:


>


HA HA COULD BE WORSE


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

okay....Ive no idea who I look like??? Any ideas???

Please be nice!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

dawse said:


> okay....Ive no idea who I look like??? Any ideas???
> 
> Please be nice!


it's a compliment by the way! she's hot!!!!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sloth from the Goonies.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> it's a compliment by the way! she's hot!!!!


GOOD SPOT BUT DAWSE IS HOTTER by miles


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

driving iron 2 said:


> GOOD SPOT BUT DAWSE IS HOTTER by miles


 :thumbup1:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: not nice!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

not nice? WHAT A F#CKING LIBERTY!

seriously though, she is dead sexy


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> not nice? WHAT A F#CKING LIBERTY!
> 
> seriously though, she is dead sexy


sorry...meant the sloth comment.... 

hmmph!

Is this a better photie???


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

dawse said:


> okay....Ive no idea who I look like??? Any ideas???
> 
> Please be nice!


^^ hubba hubba

Zara Phillips... tally ho


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dawse is WAY prettier than Zara Phillips.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Dawse is WAY prettier than Zara Phillips.


true from what i can see, she has a 'natural' beauty :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

nobody said:


> true from what i can see, she has a 'natural' beauty :thumbup1:


And a great set of lungs


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ill take your word for that lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

nobody said:


> Ill take your word for that lol


S&S thread..


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

She gonna kill me but her pic reminds me of Gary Oldman in 5th Element too


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Goose said:


> And a great set of lungs


ssshhh! :thumb: No visable lungs in those pics! :innocent:



nobody said:


> She gonna kill me but her pic reminds me of Gary Oldman in 5th Element too


damn right! Your a dead man!!!

How do get me looking like a guy??? :confused1:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

dawse said:


> ssshhh! :thumb: No visable lungs in those pics! :innocent:
> 
> damn right! Your a dead man!!!
> 
> How do get me looking like a guy??? :confused1:


could be worse could have said kathy bates / misery :thumb:

i reck you got a look of jodie foster spesh in your avator pic


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

driving iron 2 said:


> i am the one on the right.......do your worst..
> 
> regards Col


Mark Viduka....definitely....


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Mark Viduka....definitely....


lol Robsta..i am less injury prone


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

gonna get stick for this but here goes got told a lot that i looked like bryan mcfadden early westlife days long blond hair. even took our lass to a westlife concert and got mistaken for him there by a bunch of lasses got sick so chopped my hair shorter and guess what the git cut his hair short a bout a month later so still got people saying it

no pics at the minute as im on work pc


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol...brian mcfadden with mark lamarrs haircut....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I've only read the first 70 posts so far, but this thread is cracking me up :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Someone said I look like Dean Ashton the other day lol I'm much better looking than that cvnt!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Jordans not taking her divorce too well:lol: :lol:


I thought it was pete burns with the lips deflated


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

go one then i need cheering up..... lets have them


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I always get compared to that furry fvcker Sergei :cursing:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

rb79 said:


> go one then i need cheering up..... lets have them


Sean Slater from EastEnders a little bit:


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

rb79 said:


> go one then i need cheering up..... lets have them


That Tom dude who started MySpace.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Mark Viduka....definitely....


hey robbie who's this babe


----------

